# Grizzly delivery



## bgilb (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm looking to order some equipment online from grizzly. One problem is I can't really take an entire day off work. Does the driver delivering usually give a 10 min heads up? I work maybe 5 mins away. Or when they arrive and call or whatever are they willing to wait 5 mins for me to arrive? I don't wanna buy something and not be about to have a way to get it delivered.

Another option is pickup at the terminal after work but grizzly wouldn't tell me their hours.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't know about Grizzly, but when I've had freight deliveries, they've always called 30min - 1 hr ahead to let me know they're coming. I'd make sure you get the freight company's name and contact info to make sure they call you ahead so you know.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Let them leave it at the garage door. No one steal it without a pallet jack.

M


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Let them leave it at the garage door. No one steal it without a pallet jack. Call the shipper and tell them what you want, they'll do anything within reason to help make it a single delivery run.

M


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

LTL carriers won't leave a delivery without a signature. You need to look it over for damage and sign with any potential damage noted 
Just get the tracking number and call the carrier to set an appointment. You may be able to get them to call a half hour ahead but they'll set a 2hr window for an appointment. They usually will not take a residential delivery out without speaking to you first


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

10 minutes heads up? Who gives that little time for an appointment? Never had cable service?


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

Just got a shopfox (griz) bandsaw delivered. Shipper gave a 12 hour window (9-9) and just showed up w/o calling. Honestly that's been more normal on deliveries ive received than not.


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

We also are 5 minutes away from our shop. We specify to Grizzly order desk driver must call 30 minutes ahead of arrival. To date driver has called any where from 10 to 25 minutes prior to arrival.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I had a G0513 band saw delivered a couple years back,  Came UPS frieght with lift gate service, and the driver called me with a delivery window. 30 minute drive home. Driver was early and beat me there by about 5 minutes. Since I was in phone contact with the driver, and he knew I was minutes away. He had it unloaded at my garage door when I pulled up. I tipped him well 
My band saw had no damage, but the pallet and crate were in rough shape, I have read several reviews about Grizzly tools being delivered with damage. Very poor shipping crates. I will agree that the crate on my saw was of poor construction, but lucky me no damage. Make sure you are there to inspect you tools. 
Once the tool shipped, I was no longer in contact with Grizzly. It was all dealing with the LTL carrier.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

When I was buying machinery I'd ship it "terminal to terminal" shipping was less and I could go pick it up and my convenience.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It depends on the carrier, some will call…one I recently used had an automated call telling me to expect the driver in one hour. I've never heard of one giving a 10 minute notice, and as mentioned above some don't do anything beyong "we'll be there tomorrow". Ask what carrier they will use (ABF has the automated call routine) and then check with the carrier.


----------



## Geeph (Mar 17, 2018)

For the delivery of my tablesaw the carrier called maybe 15-20 minutes before arrival to let me know they were getting close. If I recall you can also provide those sorts of requests when you place your order. Shouldn't really be a problem but the carrier is who to ask.

It sounded like you might be able to pick up your order as you mentioned the carrier hours … any possibility to just have your order shipped to your work location?


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

> My band saw had no damage, but the pallet and crate were in rough shape, I have read several reviews about Grizzly tools being delivered with damage. Very poor shipping crates. I will agree that the crate on my saw was of poor construction, but lucky me no damage. Make sure you are there to inspect you tools.
> Once the tool shipped, I was no longer in contact with Grizzly. It was all dealing with the LTL carrier.
> 
> - bigJohninvegas


This..
The crates they ship with aren't the greatest as far as actually protecting the contents. They mostly keep the shrink wrap off the machine


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

Had a 17" Grizzly bandsaw delivered and the carrier called the day before to confirm delivery and driver called 30 minutes prior to delivery the day of. Saw was well packaged and arrived without damage.
As most have said, communication will depend on the carrier but most want to ensure proper delivery.


----------



## bgilb (Jan 9, 2010)

Hmm sounds like it's just luck. I could leave my request in the order notes and worst case scenario they deliver when I'm not there, or don't deliver and I have to go to the terminal and then figure out how to get it out of my truck.


----------



## BattleRidge (Oct 22, 2017)

When I bought my Laguna 18BX Bandsaw, I was fortunate enough to have a dealer that had it in stock and I was able to save the standard $75 delivery fee by having it loaded directly into my pickup. It was quite convenient and once home, I was able to back my pickup into the shop near where I was placing the saw, and with the help of my son (with our wives standing by if needed), we slid the center of the saw to the back of the tailgate, and pivoted the base to the ground where we removed the packing material and slid it into position. While somewhat concerning beforehand, the overall unloading from a pickup be done with relatively few problems. My saw was shipped laying flat on it's side and surrounded by well-molded Styrofoam in a cardboard box (thus giving it great stability while moving around), but if packaged in an alternative manner or shipped upright, it could change the ease of handling.

In my situation, I have a 2,000 ft driveway with limited room to maneuver a large truck at the homesite / shop area, so being able to handle the delivery myself can be a good option.

In a previous truck delivery of a larger item, the delivery company (I forget which carrier it was now, though it was one of the larger companies) bought the item in a tractor-trailer and I used my tractor to help off-load at the road and take it to the house. I believe they called either the day of or the day before to arrange delivery and they were pretty close with their arrival time.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Do you have a friend or neighbor who can accept and oversee the delivery to make sure it arrives safely without damage? A fellow woodworker would be great.


----------

